#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Τοπογραφικό κτηματολόγιο πώληση

## rap

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι,

Για την πώληση οικοπέδου εντός σχεδίου πόλεως, κατά την σύνταξη του τοπογραφικού παρατηρείται μια απόκλιση του ΚΑΕΚ από το τοπογραφικό (όχι σε τετραγωνικά άλλα στο περίγραμμα), η οποία διαφορά δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση απαγορευτική. 
Ο πελάτης μετά από παρότρυνση του μηχανικού του, απαιτεί χωρική μεταβολή στο κτηματολόγιο υπονοώντας ότι θα υπάρξει θέμα στον πελάτη του στο μέλλον. 
Γνωρίζει κανείς αν απαιτείται η διαδικασία αυτή για την σύνταξη συμβολαίου και τι ενδεχόμενα μπορεί να δημιουργήσει η διαφορά αυτή μεταξύ καεκ και τοπογραφικού;

----------

